# 2001 & 2010 Space Odyssey, things known & unknown



## inca (Jun 27, 2006)

About 4 million years B.C. a sentinel-monolith is planted by Ets near a tribe of ape-menâ€¦

	(it was decided to use Austrolopithecus Afarensis instead of Neanderthal, that is ape-men rather than man-apes due to problems with the make-up of the body-hair of the actors)
            â€¦.in Africa.

	(they used still photographs taken in Namibia, Africa, used as projections for the scene â€œDawn of Manâ€ on a 100 feet long and 40 feet tall screen)	

In certain moments of the film the monolith crosses at 90Âº degree angle with the moons of Jupiter. The monolith is Egyptian god Osirisâ€™ phallus and we can see Sirius â€œdogâ€ star as well. This is about the resurrection of Osiris in the form of Horus. 

http://fotolog.terra.com.br/inca:35
http://fotolog.terra.com.br/inca:36
http://www.mt.net/~watcher/havingmuldersbaby.html

In the whole movie, Kubrick wanted to show evolution maybe takes place suddenly and not by gradually step by step procedure, but abruptly. The underlying phenomenology is jumping scenes creating the illusion of movement.
In the first light of the prehistoric dawn on the second day, a tall, black, rectangular monolithic slab (THE FIRST MONOLITH), with an eerie humming sound - symbolic of the religious/spiritual unknown - materializes in the midst of their den. The massive artificial monolith, in contrast to its natural surroundings, stands in a shallow depression in the rocks where the man-apes gather around a water hole. [In Arthur Clarke's novel, the mysterious monolithic stone slab is a technological machine belonging to aliens in space, one of hundreds of such monoliths sent to Earth to test, teach and transform the apes into higher-order, intelligent beings.] The unusual, out-of-place object with straight-edges causes them to be alarmed and they react nervously. But then they approach it cautiously, drawn to its color, form, and smooth surface. The leader of the clan of man-apes is the first to reach out fearfully and hypnotically for the black object. [The image of 'reaching out' with an extended finger was directly borrowed by Kubrick from the famous painting found in Michelangelo's Sistine Chapel artwork -- of Man extending his finger to touch God's hand. The same imagery was utilized by Spielberg for his film Et the Extraterrestrial. Touching the Monolith approximates the Biblical equivalent of eating the forbidden fruit of Knowledge.] His boldness encourages the rest of the group to gather around. In a mute, primitive, but poetic moment, they herd around it and huddle by it, just as another celestial alignment or configuration occurs. With the mysterious monolith in the foreground, the glowing Sun rises over the black slab, directly beneath the crescent of the Moon.
	Yes, the monolith indeed influenced in subconscious level the leader of the apes. It was given like a toy and then afterwards removed. The hominid â€“triggered by the very presence of the monolith- has a thought coming to his mind: the killing of a tapir that eventually will lead him to become conscious carnivorous  â€“no longer vegetarian-  and the fearless leader of a tribe against the other rivals. A tool that now can be used against the leopard and other predators to defend his own family when the females have to nurture their own babies. Four million years of human evolution are compressed into 1/24th of a second in the most original and impressive narrative ellipsis as the film jump-cuts from the thrown bone jumped into the air (used by the ape not just as a tool but as a weapon) to a nuclear weapons platform orbiting the earth. The director is saying history is meaningless because everything is just a 1+1=2 consequence of that very beginning and even at the peak of human evolution, this time Homo Sapiens is still at his dawn. Man transported to the future looses control of tools in space, without gravity. The floating pen is like the bone thrown by the ape. The master of the earth is like a child in space.
	The film is showing a military cover-up and in one moment the sunlight for the first time in millions of years is hitting the monolith on the moon, exactly like the other monolith seen by the apes millions of years before. The alignment of planets or the lunar eclipse happens at the very time the monolith gives off its signal to Jupiter where another huge monolith with the same math proportions will be found years later, when astronauts are sent to Jupiter to investigate.
	The monolith was supposed to be a tetrahedron (4 triangular surfaces of a pyramid). A tetrahedron is the building block of 3D that reminds us the black Kaaba and the missing cornerstone of the Great Pyramid, the pyramidion, the so-called container of creation. In fact they constructed the tetrahedron with PERSPEX (Plexiglas) 12 feet tall. It was difficult and very expensive to do because nobody ever built something that big before. It took an eternity to be done and polished. It looked greenish glass 2 feet thick but Kubrick rejected it because it wasnâ€™t clear enough. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polymethyl_methacrylate


Finally they did 14 rectangular monoliths with the same math proportions but made of wood. Kubrick the paranoid perfectionist rejected all the ones with imperfections and the people had to handle them with gloves not to stain them with human fingerprints. They had to use air blasts to keep dust off them and whenever there was minimal error re-spray of black paint was required.
	When the monolith is on the moon, man is not so fearful as the ape millions of years before but they are shocked when the thing sent a signal to Jupiter and the monolith is impenetrable.
	z A hyperdimensional explanation of the anomalous motion of the Giant Red Spot on the planet Jupiter with variations in longitude and latitude -- not the result of gravity or tidal actions by the moons of Jupiter, but due to the lever (the â€œrâ€) of angular momentum.
	z Hyperdimensional astrology, where variations in energy output from planets would be due to the constantly changing hyperdimensional stress due to their relative interactions, and variability in orbits.  The â€œchanging interactive stresses in the â€˜boundary between hyperspace and real spaceâ€™ (in the Hyperdimensional Model) now also seem to be the answer to the mysterious â€˜stormsâ€™ that, from time to time, have suddenly appeared in the atmospheres of several of the outer planets.  The virtual â€˜disappearance,â€™ in the late 80â€™s, of Jupiterâ€™s Great Red Spot is one remarkable example; Saturnâ€™s abrupt production of a major planetary â€˜event,â€™ photographed by the Hubble Space Telescope in 1994 as a brilliant cloud erupting at 19.5 degrees N. (where else?!), is yet another.â€
	z Variability of solar phenomena -- such as solar flares, coronal disturbances, mass ejections -- in terms of the sunspot cycle -- 11 years (or closer to 20 for the complete solar cycle).  The observation of short-wave radio communications and their connection to the sunspot cycle, and to the motions of the major planets of the solar system, the latter an astrological correlation between the orbits of all the planets (but especially, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus and Neptune), and major radio-disturbing eruptions on the Sun!  What had been â€œrediscovered was nothing short of a â€˜Hyperdimensional Astrologyâ€™ -- the ultimate, very ancient, now highly demonstrable angular momentum foundations behind the real influences of the Sun and planets on our lives.â€  The research also noted that when Jupiter and Saturn were spaced by 120 degrees [an astrological trine -- interpreted as an excellent aspect] -- and solar activity was at a maximum! -- radio signals averaged of far higher quality for the year than when Jupiter and Saturn were at 180 degrees [an astrological opposition -- interpreted as challenging], and there had been a considerable decline in solar activity!  In other words, the average quality of radio signals followed the cycle between Jupiter and Saturn, rather than the sunspot cycle!!
	Now, about the film itself:
	(The astronauts are on an immense spaceship named Discovery many miles from Earth - its shape is similar to the skeletal bone tossed into the air by the man-ape. [To carry the reproductive analogies further, the spacecraft resembles a half-developed fetus floating in the amniotic fluid of space. Even some of the astronauts are hibernating in pods ready to be born - or awakened.] An antenna with an AE35 unit, is mounted in the middle of the gigantic ship, pointed at Earth to maintain communication)
(Moonscape â€“40 feet square miniature- made of water-soluble clay was created but didnâ€™t translate well cinematically though it was almost identical to what was found in the moon unless, of course astronauts never went to the moon and that hoax was perpetrated by Kubrick himself. He rejected that and used jagged terrain with mountains and cliffs to have a dramatic environment but the shooting was actually animated STILL photos of that)
	(The spaceships were designed by draftsman and specialist in rocketry who worked for NASA, Harry Lange who used to work with nazi Werner Von Braun who knew about mysticism. We have to remember the idea for the film was based upon â€œThe Sentinelâ€, thought by Clark almost a decade before men went â€“allegedly- to the Moon. So, the real modern spaceships were influenced by that movie and some of the special effects team were lately used by George Lucas in his Star Wars. Kubrick was the real pioneer in that sense. He was never satisfied and wanted everything perfect and had no limits in the budget. Stuntman, for example, was suspended by a wire harness at his OWN center of gravity to the effect of weightlessness in zero gravity)

	Inside the Discovery, we see HAL-9000 as the brain system and controller of the ship. The trip is as monotonous as it should be in reality. Through HALâ€™s eyes man are as boring and dull creatures, sleeping and virtually â€œdeadâ€â€¦

 (when sleeping through the journey while in hibernation) 

                                                                                                  â€¦.existing just as tools to keep the ship aliveâ€¦like the bone-weapon of the ape millions of years ago. HAL can disregard them as mere tools. The name HAL reminds us the IBM computer system used to identify and kill Jews (Kubrick himself was a Jew) during II World War. H is the letter prior to I, A is prior to B and L before M. HAL's name was actually taken from an acronym and derived from the words Heuristic and ALgorithmic - two basic types of learning systems. Originally, HAL was to be named Athena and to possess a female voice.] HAL seems more human than the boring and cold astronauts. Itâ€™s about the mechanization of human and humanization of machines. HAL is likable and sympathetic mainly because its voice, actually the one who did the voice of the computer was Douglas Rain. Thereâ€™s a sequence when HAL is playing chess with the astronaut, a game of â€œhibernationâ€ like the rest of the astronauts sleeping. HAL has baited Frank into moving his queen over into HALâ€™s queen rook area. Frankâ€™s knight has been baited by HALâ€™s pawns from king side of the board to the queen side. Hence, queen and knight out of the way. Thatâ€™s exactly what HAL is doing with the rest of the crew hibernating. HAL baits both Frank and Dave out of the ship with a minor problem and then kills the rest of the crew.
	After HAL warns Frank that he has checkmated himself, Frank after only a brief pause, assumes that HAL is right and resigns. [Human fallibility and failings are demonstrated with Frank's loss and abdication to the machine. HAL, however, foreshadowing his future errors, should have said 'Queen to Bishop Six,' not three - he used the wrong notational viewpoint to describe the moves.] 
Â·	Queen to Bishop Six 
Â·	Bishop takes Queen 
Â·	Knight takes Bishop 
Â·	Checkmate... 
HAL wins the chess game over Poole - foreshadowing Poole's death - and possibly Bowman's 'immortality'. [The game is a recreation of one of the most brilliant chess games ever played, known universally as "The Immortal Game" - that occurred between Adolf Anderssen and Lionel Kieseritzky in London in 1851. It was also used in the film Bladerunner in the game between Tyrell and Sebastian.] 

	Just like the beginning of the film, when the leopard sitting over the carcass of a zebra with GLOWING EYES (maybe because the sun setting), HALâ€™s own glowing RED eye shows the computer is the real predator sitting over the carcasses of the dead crew members in Discovery. Also thereâ€™s esoteric meaning Freemasons like Kubrick knew. Itâ€™s the ALL-SEEING eye of Horus. Nothing escapes from HALâ€™s vision. Itâ€™s like the eye on the Great Pyramid or the Tower in Lord of the Rings or the unique RED eye glowing in Arnold Schwarzenegger as Terminator, The Rise of the Machines. 

http://www.goroadachi.com/etemenanki/lucifer-timecode-2.htm

Astronauts Dave and Frank attempt to talk out of ear-shot of HAL, under the pretense of checking a faulty transmitter in C pod. They retreat to one of the sound-proofed, sealed pods (where they know the computer cannot hear them) and discuss HAL's judgment, thereby 'alienating' the technological member of their crew. They face each other, one of the first times in the film, to conspiratorially discuss their feelings about HAL's recent apparent malfunction - they believe that he has become unreliable and irrational. Through their entire conversation, they warily keep glancing back at HAL through the pod's window. They do not realize that HAL is not out of visual eye-shot. In the silence, HAL can perniciously read their quickly-moving lips with his red eye through the pod's viewport. That fact is marvelously communicated in the film by rapid cross-editing between their moving lips/mouths and the ominous red eye. [Like a spoiled child that has been caught doing something monstrously wrong, HAL vengefully proceeds to destroy the occupants of the spaceship by disconnecting them - to cover up any evidence of his own error.]
Computers donâ€™t need to breath while the astronaut scene when he is breathing takes 3 minutes long. Man looses control of his tools but uses the primitive ape brain (ingenuity and courage) with the most simple of his tools when he needs to kill HAL by annihilation of its memory when the computer gets back to its childhood and its memories are erased like in a lobotomy. Astronaut uses a screwdriver. In that moment man breaks his interdependence with the tool (something he didnâ€™t do since his ancestral hominid) but remains alone in space like a fish out of the water. Bowman changes the rules of survival against the programmed computer super-machine by using his unique, human 'tool' of intelligence to inventively outwit HAL - in a life and death game of strategy that will allow him to evolve to the next level. In an exciting, courageous sequence, Bowman opens the emergency hatch door. He parks his pod next to the open emergency entrance. Then, using the explosive bolts on the pod's hatch (normally to speedily eject someone out in an emergency), he explodes or ejects himself from the pod's hatch back into the vacuum of the double-doored airlock chamber. He flies right at the camera into the airless tunnel of the Discovery after the explosion, and then in frenzied, frantic desperation closes the airlock chamber's outside door - all in total silence. He then reaches for the oxygen release mechanism and fills the chamber with oxygen - and miraculously survives. [This is another startling image of reproductive birth.] Retaliating for HAL's evil deeds, Dave (now with his helmet on) angrily and determinedly proceeds to the computer's reddish-toned "brain room." He is genuinely upset and for the first time in the film expresses his emotional feelings. 
Astronaut Dave Bowman remains alone after his companion Frank is murdered by HAL. Dave is like Ulises (Odysseus), going far away from home, facing odd things before getting back home/earth. His journey makes him unrecognizable â€“like Ulises-, he will be the wisest because he was the bravest. 
The idea was to make Dave trying to touch the immense monolith near Jupiter and realizing the mirror kind of image showed nothing there, he was supposed to jump into the Stargate but that part wasnâ€™t satisfactory for Kubrick. â€œMy God is full of starsâ€, he said. On his way into infinity through alien solar systems, he moves through complex planes of multi-colored grids and rectangles, and digital readouts. Views of deep space are intercut with extreme close-ups of Bowman's facial features. An extreme close-up of his dilated eye reveals that has absorbed blue and yellow-tinted patterns from the universe that he has become a part of - he blinks his eye and more patterns and plasmas of color flash before him. There are explosions of nebula, swirling gases, bursting constellations, bright stars, blazing skies, a giant reproductive image of a swimming sperm, and tracking shots of expressionistic, wildly colorful and desolate landscapes with seven diamond-shaped objects floating above. With a final flickering blink of Bowman's eye, his eye returns to more normal colors and he enters a new realm of physical reality, although he appears to have gone through an epileptic seizure. 


(The lines when space-time bends go backwards towards the future. Cosmic explosions were a combo of colored paints being dropped into table-sized tin of black ink and banana oil â€“stinky- shot at high speed and in reverse; alien landscapes were done mismatching color of aerial location in Scottish Hebrides and Monument Valley and Northern Arizona)

http://fotolog.terra.com.br/inca:38

(Since the tetrahedron couldnâ€™t be used in the monolith, Kubrick used 7 octahedrons changing colors and forms passing space-time bending at speed of light. That is an initiation that overloads Dave with psychedelic experience and hitting like a black hole until the scene jumps into the next step of evolution)

http://www.enterprisemission.com/arthur30.html


He appears into an incongruous 1700s French-style Louis XVI Baroque hotel suite. This is like a 4 Dimensional cage for the Ets to observe the human being, like a lab. The Ets are using a room made with elements of his own memory to be familiar with. Voices are laughing at Dave. We witness Daveâ€™s Last Supper. 

(Kubrick wanted to show Ets in the film and tried several things: a thin and distorted Giacometty sort of sculpture, an alien that was like a light and vaporous giant insect or light Christmas Tree or jellyfish and light humanoids and even something like a disappearing entity pretty much like Peter Gabrielâ€™s video when someone glowing seems to walk in complete darkness before a similar glowing canvas in the song â€œSledgehammerâ€ if my memory doesnâ€™t betray me)

Many things were thought to be added like telephone guide and Bibles with absolutely no words on them, etc. The viewer watches the room and immediately at subconscious level perceives something undetected at first glance, something alien. Like a prison there are neither doors nor windows. Thereâ€™s a strange luminosity. Light is coming up from the floor!

(The floor was made up of 3-foot squares pf Perspex each one with 5K lamp underneath, it was hot like an oven)

The room itself is also a metaphor of human body as a container. The wine glass breaks but wine remains. Bread and wine are sacramental elements in this scene. The body is cast aside, the spirit remains. Kubrick, as Jewish, is teaching us the Jewish tradition of breaking the glass at a wedding ceremony, a symbol of great change occurring, something wonderful about to happen. Itâ€™s no clear if Bowman sees himself many times or other Bowmans failed attempts to make a â€œnewâ€ Bowman. Again, the jumping scenes mean leaps of evolution that could happen abruptly in a second flat or millions of years. Space-time means nothing apparently. Each time Dave is getting older and older, almost 120 years old as we see from the wrinkles made up of latex.
The embryo nearly-born foetus of the Starchild moves his eyesâ€¦

(Actually, they moved mechanically)
                                                                                                             â€¦.in position of Freemason silence before he passes the Moon, getting back to earth. Is Bowmanâ€™s re-encarnation. When he sees the monolith as an old man lying on bed, he finally makes a gesture of comprehension, heâ€™s aware his consciousness created his own jail. 
http://www.kubrick2001.com

Monolith is like a hyperspace book made of stone, like the 10 Commandments and Torah-Bible Code that can transform into scrolls, books, CD or even seen by computer with the help of optic fibers and electricity. Kubrick himself used the same math proportions of the monolith in the frame of the film on wide-screen Cinerama format projected in 1968. Is his initiation and the ones who saw it on the big screen at the movie theatres at that time. Lucky me!
Letâ€™s remember Babylon king Nebuchadenezzarâ€™s â€œstatueâ€ to be worshipped as State Idol was a bit like this monolith. In essence the military force was hiding the evidence of this device to the world to misuse it for evil purposes. When in the film itâ€™s mentioned the â€œcover upâ€ everybody agrees nodding. The episode of this â€œstatueâ€ in Daniel 3:1 in Hebrew letters has also the mathematical value of 4662 which is 7 times the number of the beast-kings-states of the world, 666. Daniel 3:1 provides the height of the statue and diameter but is lacking one dimension. Itâ€™s too tall for that diameter so itâ€™s believed it was a 2 Dimensional golden image carved on stone. 


1) The "monoliths" in the movie appear for 666 seconds. The time between the first appearance and final disappearance of each of the four "monoliths'," the four times added together is 666 seconds. 

2) The number of camera shots starting from "The Dawn of Man" (the first shot after the opening credits) to "The End" (the last shot of the closing credits) is 666. 

3) The running time of the movie is 666 in two different ways. The running time of the film in seconds, from the beginning of the "Overture" to the end of the "Exit Music" (total exhibition time), is equal to the number of moon orbits contained in 666 years (8903). The running time of the film in seconds, from the beginning of the MGM lion logo to the fade-out of the story, is equal to the number of moon phases contained in 666 years (8237). Everything before and after the movie proper, that is, the "Overture," end credits, and "Exit Music" times, adds up to 666 seconds. 

4) For an "added bonus," the director Stanley Kubrick was reported to have died 666 days before the year 2001, on March 7, 1999. 

The music chosen for the film is esoteric and needs a special comment but let me say it goes along with the Egyptian magic knowledge of sacred geometry and vertical alignments. 

http://members.tripod.com/~odyssey_2001/the_music.htm
http://members.tripod.com/~odyssey_2001/the_film.htm
http://members.tripod.com/~odyssey_2001/the_story.htm
http://www.vincentbridges.com/highweirdness/weidner/kubrick.html

Brasilia, Brazil capital city was built by Freemason president Juscelino Kubitschek and architect Oscar Niemeyer to mimic Akenaton Egyptian temples. The reason to make crystalline glass pyramid in front of Louvre Museum is esoteric and for the same reason both France and USA brought heavy huge Egyptian obelisks into their cities. What is above is below. Ezekiel 4 mentions how the prophet had to make a sort of voodoo using his own persona and miniature of Jerusalem city using the proper scale and determined number of days to create some kind of magic in terms of space & time, so is no surprise European Union is attempting unification replacement theocracy with neo-Babel tower inspired in 16th Century Brueghelâ€™s painting (The Loiuse Weiss Building) that looks unfinished like ancient Babilu stargate under the logo â€œmany tongues, one voiceâ€ and the Starsbourg using 12 USA flags but inverted as in the shape of pentagrams.
http://www.biblelight.net/Tower-of-Babel.htm

Itâ€™s no surprise America Marine headquarters in Iraq belonged to ancient Babylon king Nebuchadnezer which were re-built by Hussein. This is just to use Ishtarâ€™s White House, Statue of Mars, seal of Ishtar, Liberty Statue and coins, etc, etc, etc, magic knowledge:
http://aoreport.com/2005news/americabecomesbabylon2003.htm

Thatâ€™s one of the real reasons of the killing and tortures, a nazi holocaust. And for the same reason San Diego Naval base was constructed to imitate the Nazi swastik symbol:
http://fotolog.terra.com.br/inca:119

Hence, is no surprise THE MONOLITH LOOKS LIKE UNITED NATIONS BUILDING because that building was financed by nazi Rockefeller family and the â€œmasonsâ€ use math knowledge they know better than the mob. And we just canâ€™t ignore the symbolism of this NASA 'ritual' is very thick. For one thing, it relates not only to 2001: A Space Odyssey but also to its sequel '2010: The Year We Make Contact' (or 'Odyssey Two') in which Jupiter, with the help of the monolith, becomes a sun - called Lucifer. In fact this sun is a brown dwarf star. And in real life the Galileo probe was actually carrying 49 Â¼ pounds plutonium, causing some buzz about a possible nuclear reaction turning Jupiter into the second sun of the solar system! Unlike nuclear fission bombs, the power of an H-bomb or thermonuclear weapon has no practical limit, -- it can be made as powerful as you want, by adding more deuterium/tritium to the second stage. What is interesting is this deuterium (D) heavy isotope of hydrogen on Jupiter. D has disappeared from the Sun as a result of nuclear reactions in the solar interior. Because no such reactions occur on Jupiter, the ratio of deuterium to hydrogen there should be identical to the ratio of those isotopes in the cloud of interstellar gas and dust that collapsed to form the solar system 4.6 billion years ago. Since deuterium was made primarily in the "big bang" that has been postulated to have begun the expansion of the universe, an accurate measurement of deuterium/hydrogen on Jupiter would allow the calibration of expansion models. An engineer named Jacco van der Worp claimed that, plunging into Jupiterâ€™s deep and increasingly dense atmosphere, the on-board Galileo electrical power supply â€“ a set of 144 plutonium-238 fuel pellets, arrayed in two large canister devices called â€œRTGsâ€ (Radioisotope Thermoelectric Generators â€“ see image and schematic, below) â€“ would ultimately â€œimplodeâ€; that the plutonium Galileo carried would ultimately collapse in upon itself under the enormous pressures of Jupiterâ€™s overwhelming atmosphereâ€”.So maybe there was a Hiroshima & Nagasaki Jovian holocaust after all, September (that month), 2003: 

http://www.goroadachi.com/etemenanki/lucifer-timecode.htm



Larger than the earth Jovian polar dark spot:

http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/solarsystem/jupiter_spot_020313.html

http://www.enterprisemission.com/NukingJupiter.html

This is a Satanic plan Arthur Clark knew because of a letter from someone who knew better â€“ NASAâ€™s Dr. Walter Jastrow- which leads to the novel 3001 Space Odyssey. Wanna briefly know about it and its relationship with Shoemaker-Levy comet and the assassination (?) of the one who discover the comet, Eugene Shoemaker? Be my guests:

http://www.cyberspaceorbit.com/text/000txt23x.htm

I donâ€™t think is needed to talk about 11 code and Twin World Trade Center Towers, do I?
In 2010 Space Odyssey I observed the first number appearing in the computer is the 33, a well known number used by Freemasons. In the cover of a magazine, when they are talking about the war between USA and Russia about Central America circumstances we see both the faces of Kubrick and Clark as if they were the presidents.
It was very interesting the idea of the monolith multiplying itself like a virus and eating the planet (in fact adding mass to the planet), altering the chemistry and fading the color to create something like an EYE that eventually leads to the implosion of the planet converting it into the second smaller and more dense sun in our Milky Way. John von Neumann, relying on A. Turing's works, interested himself on the theory of self-reproductive automata and worked on the conception of a self-reproductive machine, the "kinematon". Such a machine was supposed to be able to reproduce any machine described in its programs, including a copy of itself. The most famous of his machines is the monolith of the series "2001 Space Odyssey". To change Jupiter into a star, a first monolith self-reproduces, as well as its descendants, the population so increases exponentially to quickly reach the size necessary to realize such a gigantic task.
The prior discovery of chlorophyll in Europa even though covered with 100 km thick shield of ice. It was interesting to watch Discovery at Lagrange Point, the Jupiter-Io system where the gravity action is neutralized regarding the different bodies of a mechanical system. Discovery was covered with sulfur and we know Io (discovered in 1610 by Galileo) is formed by volcanic components rich in sulfur. Clark himself appears in that film as the old man feeding doves in front of White House and the plot was made through daily contact with the director Peter Hyams (who also did Capricorn one in 1978 and Outland in 1981) by computers (in that time!). Clark was at Sri Lanka at that time.
This made me look for information about the RED SPOT in Jupiter and found it could be a vortex anticyclone in the same place for 3 centuries!
http://www.grantchronicles.com/jupitermk.htm

Tetrahedrons inside a sphere probably a way to stored higher energies from higher dimensions that cascade down and emerge into our dimension at 19.5 degree latitude on rotating, spherical, liquid bodies. Maybe this oddity is happening not only in Jupiter as we can see here:
http://www.mufor.org/plananom.htm


http://www.mufor.org/hyperd.htm


----------

